# Wie oft füttern?



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2006)

Hoffe ich bin in der richtigen Rubrik mit wieder einer neuen Frage  
Uns hat irgendwie Keiner so richtig gesagt wie oft unsere Kois zu füttern sind. Wir haben drei Koi in der Größe ca. 20 cm und 5 in der Größe ca. 12 cm. Also wie oft am Tag und wieviel ungefähr?

@Raineriesmal habe ich nicht geschätzt, sondern mir vorher ein Metermaß angeschaut und verglichen  . Die Teichmaße haben wir nachgemessen 6x3,50  

Liebe Grüße Doris


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2006)

Hallo Doris, 

diesmal spielt die Teichgröße auch eine untergeordnete Rolle.   

Eher das Filtervolumen und die Art des Filters. Bei deinem doch noch recht sparsamen Fischbesatz ist allerdings auch der Filter noch untergeordnet und so ist es doch die Anzahl, bzw das Gewicht der Fische, wie du schon richtig erkannt hast. Auch die Wassertemperatur ist wichtig. 

Ich handhabe das Füttern so, dass jedesmal, wenn ich am Teich vorbeikomme und die Fische angeschommen kommen, auch Futter ins Wasser fällt. ....Und das ist ganz schön oft.   

Gib einfach soviel, wie auch rasch gefressen wird und das lieber öfter am Tag. Vergammelndes, also nichtgefressenes Futter belastet dir nur unnötig das Wasser. 
Bedenke, dass deine Fische auch genug im Teich finden und die wenigsten Fische an Unterernährung eingehen.   

Klick mal auf den Link unten und dann auf speichern. Klaus hat das recht gut und übersichtlich zusammengefasst. Diese Tabelle zeigt dir sehr gut, wieviel Futter, bei welcher Wassertemperatur und bei welchem Fischbesatz gefüttert werden sollte.  

http://www.koi-power.de/download.php?file=futterfibel.pdf



Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Aug. 2006)

hallo Doris!

im normalfall (ausserhalb der Urlaubszeit) bin ich das Gegenteil von Rainer, da müssen die Fische mit einmal Futter pro Tag auskommen.

Optimal ist das nicht, und derzeit (Urlaub) füttere ich auch eher öfter als viel.
Aber auch die einmal-Methode hat die Fische gut gedeihen lassen

Ich denke, ein wichtiger Faktor ist die Konstanz!
Wenn du über Monate hinweg immer zur gleichen Zeit fütterst werden sich die Fische daran gewöhnen, egal ob du 1, 3 oder 5 mal am Tag fütterst.

Von der Menge her: soviel, wie sie in ein paar Minuten fressen.
Es sollte nichts übrigbleiben, was das wasser unnötig belasten könnte

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Aug. 2006)

Danke Ihr Beiden für Eure schnelle Antwort......ich glaube ich habe *andere  * Fische. Meine (unsere) kommen nicht angeschwommen wenn wir an den Teich kommen, im Gegenteil, sie schwimmen weg .  Wir werfen dann ein wenig Futter rein aber sie reagieren nicht. Wenn wir dann weggehen, sehen wir von einiger Entfernung das sie fressen. Ok ob nichts über bleibt weiß ich nicht immer.Sie sind halt ein wenig schüchtern oder haben sich an unseren Anblick noch nicht gewöhnt, was ja nicht einfach ist für so kleine Tierchen.
Aber es beruhigt mich schon einmal ungemein, das sie nicht so schnell verhungern und so drei-viermal am Tag immer so ein klein wenig haben wir schon reingeschmissen  
Aber ich gestehe es macht unheimlich Spaß und wenn ich daran denke, das ich mich Jahrelang gegen einen Teich gesträubt hatte, aus Angst die Hunde gingen rein. Dabei sind sie so brav.

Liebe Grüße Doris


----------

